# Vacation Time



## foxxx (Sep 3, 2020)

My boyfriend who still works for target wants to quit but can't get a straight answer to his question. If you quit to they pay out your vacation time? or should he use it before?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 3, 2020)

Use it before.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 3, 2020)

Depends on the state. New York pays out as do others. Ask hr


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2020)




----------

